# Stinky Puppy - Is this normal???



## shihtzu_mommy (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm really not a new dog owner, but I do have a new dog. I had a Westie for 12 years, a lovely lovely big boy, who died about 7 years ago. 

Then a year ago I adopted an 11 month old male shih tzu from a family. He is beautiful, gentle, smart and affectionate - when you hold him it's like holding a little white cloud. He's lean and lanky, graceful almost. His hair is soft and really silky, he has perfect tiny straight teeth and a perfectly round little pink tongue. He had bad breath when we got him, but we changed his diet to a premium food and the stink went away.

Okay, *so here's the thing*, in November I adopted another male shih tzu, 7 months old, from a family. He's soooo different from the first shih tzu. He is more solid, especially around the middle - we actually call him "pudge" even though he really doesn't look bigger or fatter than the other boy, he's just heavier when you pick him up. His fur is different, still soft but more like a microfleece feel, sort of like your fingers "stick" in his fur when you pet him, like a stuffed toy. He has the crooked razor sharp teeth of a shih tzu and a big funny gangly long tongue that hangs out the side of his mouth, like a hound. He's so maniacal-looking, but deadly cute.

But his fur stinks. You can smell him on your hands after petting or holding him.

I've checked his ears, his skin, his mouth (and if you've ever tried to get your fingers in a shih tzu's mouth and hold it open and examine it, you gotta know what a challenge that is - personally, I recommend a "figure-4"), I've even checked his "bum" and his "no-nads" D he's neutered). Nothing. He seems perfectly healthy. It's not coming from his head or butt area, it's all his fur all over.

We got him the end of November and since not only has he been professionally groomed, but has had about three baths at home too. After a few days he stinks again.

Is is normal for a puppy to stink?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

No, it's not normal. Have you had the groomer express his anal glands? That could be the problem. He's on the same food as your other one? I assume so, so he shouldn't smell much different. 

I'd go to the groomer and have him check the pup's anal glands and, if necessary, express them or show you how to do it at home.

Otherwise, you could go to the vet and do the same thing. Let us know if it helps!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Shih Tzus can, and often do have an odor. My little guy stunk to high heaven when I took him home as a foster (he ended up staying). Even after a bath, he didn't have a nice smell for long. His hair was sort've greasy, too, but, after being with me for 6 wks., he started smelling better, largely due to a change in diet. His owner had fed him Beneful and people food (McDonald's, etc.). It took about 4 months of good food to get rid of the greasy coat. He still has a faint odor about him, but then, I'm used to Poodles, who don't smell funky even when they need a bath.


----------



## shihtzu_mommy (Jan 16, 2009)

My dogs have been to the groomer and had the works. They do eat a premium dog food - real lamb and brown rice - which is what I have always fed my dogs because I don't want skin or allergy issues - and they certainly DO NOT get any people food other than a bit of hard cheese, a baby carrot or a bit of apple for a treat on rare occasions.

I do have an appointment with the vet, but couldn't get in until next week. I did examine and notice his skin is dry with very minimal flaking, but he also gets a bit greasy around the ears. I'll sure I'll get some reassurance from the vet.

Another thing is that he does not yet know to stay still for brushing and still rolls all over and tries to eat the brush/comb, so that might be part of the problem too, that he's not fully brushed through. But he is getting better, I really "tortured" him today by making him stay still long enough to do his belly and under his "legs" and got quite a few tiny mats out of him.

We've only had him since the end of November, maybe 8 weeks, so I'm sure once he has a few months of good food and grooming, that he will look better, smell better and actually learn that brushing can be nice. LOL!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> We've only had him since the end of November, maybe 8 weeks, so I'm sure once he has a few months of good food and grooming, that he will look better, smell better and actually learn that brushing can be nice. LOL!


Awww, little darlin' doesn't know what he's missin'! LOL Luc (Shih Tzu) wasn't exactly thrilled about being brushed and combed, either, BUT, a reall good "convincer" was those pieces of Natural Balance Food Rolls (Lamb)! Those things are like doggie crack! LOL Luc is very good on the grooming table for me now, and he's a handsome little devil! 

For his dry skin, give him omega 3s - I use Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil capsules, cut the tip off and drizzle over food. I also give my dogs sardines in olive oil once a week - great for skin and coat. 

I also put Apple Cidar Vinegar (ACV) into his (distilled) water - get the unfiltered with the mother in it at the health food store. You can also dilute ACV that you buy in the regular grocery with water (60/40) and use that as a final rinse after a bath. It does wonders for the skin and the coat. It's also a flea and mosquito deterrant. And no, he won't smell like a pickle! LOL The faint scent fades quickly, once hair is dried.


----------



## shihtzu_mommy (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I had Peanut to the vet yesterday and he got a clean bill of health. He's just a stinky puppy, who needs a bath every couple weeks or so between grooming.

Thanks y'all for your advice. I'll see you around the message boards.

S


----------



## cats11233 (Jan 30, 2009)

Shih Tzu has an odor problem that stems from their eyes, Their eyes constantly tears.
and they like to rub a carpet, or their beds and it rubs all over their body. Clean around
his eye area every day or other day.


----------

